# Forum > News > Community Chat >  WoW Wallpaper / Logo GENERATOR!!!

## Illidan_000

Hey I found this you can generate Logos and Wallpapers World of Generator :: By Juni of Svea @ Twilligt's Hammer EU .here are some examples : 







Hope you like this guys.

----------


## Marlo

Just a word of warning, if anyone comes here to flame just to flame illidan then you will be banned for 1 day. 

Understood?

----------


## Illidan_000

Hmmm If I will be flamed U will ban me? just tryin' to help =(  :Frown:

----------


## Marlo

Guess i phrased that wrong, the flamer will be banned  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

Ooh ok... i tough that if some one flames me i will get baned :d

----------


## Remahlól

:Big Grin:

----------


## Wolfly

I like it, 
Thanks!

----------


## Varu

_LOL REM xD

Its Teh Wurld of Harcore - For Ravers Everywhere



Teh Wurld of Pwnage! More Pew Pew!


_

----------


## Illidan_000

hehe I see you like it ... HOPE SO :S

----------


## Sallix

You are not prepared ^^

----------


## Rnzz



----------


## Illidan_000

> You are not prepared ^^


Cool signature XD

----------


## Tristan



----------


## Sallix

> Cool signature XD


 Why thankyou very much  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

hey really now you like it ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

Try it guys so cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acespades

Thanks a bunch Illidan.

PS: I back you up 100% no need for getting flamed

----------


## Illidan_000

i tryed to help  :Frown:

----------


## Acespades

I repped you.


You like?

----------


## Illidan_000

Leecher Craft XD NICE  :Big Grin:

----------


## WoWLegend



----------


## Illidan_000

Hey WoWLegend you like it?

----------


## WoWLegend

sure do +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

glad that I helped  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loveshock

I'll admit it's pretty cool +3rep

Edit: I've given out too much rep in the past 24 hours so I'll rep you when I can

----------


## Illidan_000

hey thank you im really happy that u like it XD 



> +3rep


:O O_o

----------


## Quafe

this is awsome!

----------


## tumadre

Why would anyone flame Illidan over anyone else? + rep anyway =D

----------


## Marlo

+8 rep

Nice post

----------


## Mr. Moose

http://worldof.leufven.se/logo.php?t...0000&x=82&y=23

+3rep

----------


## Festigio

Haha.. dude, thats awsome.

----------


## Pavavion

I have passed this onto my guildies they love it TYVM for sharing

----------


## Dalamar

Not flaming but this is a repost.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-own-text.html

EDIT: /sigh Matt please fix the Lazy Leecher group bug.

----------


## EatUrBrains

Wow thanks i have been lookin for something like this for the longest

----------


## Illidan_000

no problem

----------


## Conflag

> Not flaming but this is a repost.
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-own-text.html
> 
> EDIT: /sigh Matt please fix the Lazy Leecher group bug.


And the thread you linked is ALSO a repost...a repost within a repost? creepy...

----------


## Tinky

True story

----------


## Zokmag

Guildwars sux!

Zokmag rules :P

World of Porncraft

----------


## Illidan_000

World Of Illidan ^^

----------


## 0035



----------


## Errage

I'm sure some of you will get that one...

----------


## Illidan_000

You could say world of errage ;P

----------


## leway

awesome useing that

----------


## Illidan_000

Or 





What? I told the truth!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SnorlaxHF



----------


## Illidan_000

:P

----------


## Illidan_000

I see you don't like it  :Frown:

----------


## Daxo

*Someone Starts to flame* Oh Snap! A FIRE MAN! lolz!

----------


## Spurven

> I see you don't like it


 Seeing you have got 50% of your +rep from this thread someome has to like it  :Wink:

----------


## Illidan_000

> Seeing you have got 50% of your +rep from this thread someome has to like it


yeah but the thing is awsome ^^

----------


## Hallowsend



----------

